# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  عصر الدولة القديمة ( الأسرات 3 – 6 ) ..

## هيثم الفقى

*الأسرة  الثالثة:* 



*ومدة حكمها 80 سنة ( 2980 – 2900  ق.م ) وكان مقر حكمها مدينة "منف" أو "منفيس" ومؤسس هذه الأسرة هو الملك  "زوسر" وقد دام حكمه 29 سنة ويعد الى الآن اول ملك بنى لنفسه مقبرتين : 

 المقبرة الاولى: بنى مقبرة على شكل مصطبة ضخمة من اللبن بمنحدر عميق  وهي واقعة في شمال العرابة المدفونة في بيت خلاف وهي شيدت على اعتبار انه  ملكا للوجه القبلي.

 المقبرة الثانية: وقد شيدت على اعتبار انه  ملكا للوجه البحري وهي واقعة على الهضبة التي فيها جبانة "منف" وهي  المعروفة الآن "بسقارة" ، وهذه المقبرة تعد الى الان اقدم هرم في التاريخ  وهو مايعرف "بهرم زوسر المدرج" والمهندس الذي وضع تصميم هذا البناء هو  "امحوتب" وقد كان نابغا في الهندسة وراسخ العلم في الطب حتى انه اعتبر فيما  بعد كإله للطب.

 ويعد "زوسر" اول ملك توغل في نوبيا السفلى فيما  وراء الشلال الى المحرقة في منتصف الطريق الى الشلال الثاني .

 وقد  خلف "زوسر" بعض الملوك الذين لايزال تاريخهم مبهما مثل الملك "سانخت" او  "زوسر الثاني" وكل مانعرفه عنه انه بنى لنفسه مقبرة في منطقة "بيت خلاف"  يالقرب من مقبرة "زوسر" وتولى العرش بعده الملك "حابا" او "خع با" ومن بعده  الملك "نفركا" او "نب كاو"وهؤلاء لانعرف عنهم شيئا . 

 اما آخر  ملوك الاسرة الثالثة فهو الملك "حو" او "حوني" ومعناه ( الضارب ) وقد اقام  لنفسه هرما في "دهشور" في جنوب "سقارة" وهذا الهرم هو الحلقة الموصلة بين  الهرم المدرج والهرم الكامل .
الأسرة  الرابعة ( عصر بناة الأهرام ) :
**انقضى عهد الاسرة الثالثة بوفاة سنفرو فأسس خوفو الاسرة  الرابعة التي حكمت مصر قرنا ونصف ( 2900 – 2750 ق.م ) تقريبا ، ويرجح ان  عاصمة ملكها كانت منف .

 وفي عهد هذه الاسرة المشهورة التي يعتبرها  الكثير اقوى واعظم الاسرات المصرية حيث بلغت مصر في عهدها ذروة المجد  والحضارة ونستد على مبلغ القوة من تلك الاثار التي خلفتها والاهرامات خير  شاهد على عظمة ملوكها حتى ان هرم خوفو الاكبر بل بالجيزة يعتبر من عجائب  الدنيا السبعة ان لم يكن اعجبها واشهرها ، وكان القصد من بناء الاهرامات هو  ايجاد مكان حصين لجثة الملك لا تتصل اليها الايدي .

 واذا تأملنا  بعظم هندسة بناء هذا الهرم عرفنا كيف كان نظام الحكومة وثراء البلاد ، ولما  مات خوفو خلفه خفرع مشيد الهرم الثاني بالجيزة الاصغر ، وفي ايامه بدأت  قوة الملك تضعف قليلا بازدياد قوة كهنة أون ( عين شمس ) الذين دخلوا في  غمار سياسة البلاد . 

 وقيل ان تمثال ابو الهول الذي لايعلم يقينا  صانعه ، عمل في زمن الاسرة الرابعة وقيل ان ارتفاعه يبلغ نحو 20 مترا وطوله  نحو 46 مترا .
*


*الأسرة الخامسة :  

أخذ  كهنة أون أو كهنة رع بعين شمس يستبدون بأمر البلاد في أوائل الامر وبقوا  على هذه الحال نحو 120 سنة حتى تمكنوا من إسقاط الأسرة الرابعة وتأسيس  الاسرة الخامسة التي حكمت 150 سنة وكان مقر حكمها مدينة منف .

ولما كان الفضل في تأسيسها  يرجع الى الكهنة كان ملوكها ضعفاء فأتخذ حكام الاقاليم من هذا الضعف ذريعة  الى جعل مناصبهم وراثية بيد انهم حافظوا على الولاء لمليكهم وساعدوه في  العمل على الحفاظ على حضارة وتراث مصر ، حتى ان أوسركاف اول ملوك هذه  الاسرة امتد نفوذه الى الجنادل الاولى للنيل ، وان الملك ساحورع الذي خلفه  بعث حملة بحرية الى الشواطئ الفينيقية واخرى الى بلاد بونت وشواطئ خليج عدن  الجنوبية ، كما ارسل حملة برية الى شبه جزيرة سيناء ، وان الملك اسيس ارسل  حملة أخرى الى بلاد بونت وفتح محاجر وادي الحمامات ( الممتد بين قنا وبين  القصير على البحر الأحمر ) ، وان الملك أوناس اخر ملوك هذه الاسرة وطد  دعائم سلطانه جنوبا الى الجنادل الاولى . 

ولهذه الاسرة اثار عديدة منتشرة في انحاء  مختلفة في الوجه القبلي ومنف ، وأشهر اثارها هرم أوناس بجهة سقارة الكتوب  على جدرانه من الداخل نصوص هيروغليفية تعرف بنصوص الاهرام . 


كان أول اكتشاف لنصوص  الأهرام داخل هرم الملك " أوناس "
عام 1880م وقد عثر بعد ذلك على كثير من تلك النصوص في  أهرام الاسرة السادسة في سقارة بل وفي بعض اهرام ملكاتها وليست هذه النصوص  إلا مجموعة من تعاويذ مختلفة ، تحتوي على صلوات وبعض طقوس دينية وغيرها .

ويرجع تاريخ بعضها الى  ماقبل ايان الاسرة الأولى ، بل ونجد فيها 
إشارات الى تلك الحروب التي حدثت في مصر في  اوائل ايامها مشارا اليها كحروب بين الآلهة المختلفة الذين كانوا معبودين  في ذلك الوقت . 

وقد أمكن جمعها ودراستها ومقارنة بعضها ببعض ومجموعها 714  تعويذة
وخير  ترجمة لها مع التعقيب والشرح هي ترجمة العالم الالماني زيته باللغة  الالمانية وترجمة أيضا الى الانجليزية من قبل العالم الانجلزي 
مرسر .*


*الأسرة السادسة : 

**وحكمت 150 سنة ومقر ملكها مدينة منف ،  وفي عهدها حافظت مصر على حضارتها ولكن زادت سلطة حكام الأقاليم فصاروا  يلقبون بالأمراء العظام ومع ذلك كان للملك عليهم نفوذ كبير فتمكن بمساعدتهم  من غزو بلاد اجنبية حيث ان بيبي الاول ارسل حملاته الى النوبة وفلسطين  وفينيقية والى قبائل البدو الشمالية . 

 وتمكن ابنه " مري إن رع "  بمساعدة أمراء الفنتين من حفر قناة في حجر الصوان بقرب الجنادل الاولى  ليسهل عليه ارسال حملاته الى بلاد النوبة وذهب اليها بنفسه للاستكشاف ، وفي  عهد بيبي الثاني الذى تولى حكم البلاد لزمن يعتبر اطول زمن لحكم ملك في  التاريخ وهي 90 سنة أرسل الحملات الى افريقيا وبلاد بونت ، وكشفت جهات  الجنادل العليا وزادت العلاقات التجارية مع السودان وبلاد بونت ولبنان وجزر  بحر ايجة .

 ولما مات بيبي الثاني خلفه عدة ملوك ضعفاء لم يلبث  حكام الاقاليم في عهدهم ان استبدوا بأمر الملك ووقعت مصر في فوضى وانقسمت  البلاد على نفسها فكان ختام عهد هذه الاسرة التي تعد اخر الاسرات القديمة  مملوءا بالفتن و الحروب الداخلية وانتهت بسقوط الاسرة السادسة التي تعد اخر  أسرات الدولة القديمة .

 ومن ملوك هذه الاسرة المشهورين الملكة  ينتوكريس التي اتمت هرم الجيزة الثاث هرم الملك منقرع . 


حملات القائد ( وني) 
**--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 كان ضعف سلطة الملوك في الأسرة الخامسة مشجعا لبعض كبار الموظفين على  أن يتباهوا في مقابرهم بما فعلوه من أعمال جليلة ، وربما كان أهم نقش بل  وأهم وثيقة تاريخية خلفتها لنا الأسرة السادسة ، هي ( لوحة وني ) الموجودة  قي قبره في 
 ( أبيدوس ) وهي الآن بالمتحف المصري .

 ويقص علينا  ( وني ) كيف أنه بدأ حياته في الحكومة في عهد ( الملك تيتي ) أول ملوك  الأسرة السادسة ثم ترقى الى ان أصبح مديرا لكتب الزراعة ومديرا لأراضي  الملك ، ويذكر لنا انه في عهد ( الملك بيبي الأول ) أسند اليه وظيفة كبرى  في القضاء وهي وظيفة ( قاضي نخن ) ، حتى أنه كان يحقق في قضايا الملك  الخاصة بحريمه . 

 ويقص علينا ( وني ) أيضا كيف أسندت اليه مهمة  تأليف جيش عدد رجاله عشرات الآلاف من جميع الوجه القبلي ، من ( الفنتين )  في الجنوب حتى (إطفيح ) في الشمال ، وكذلك من أفراد القبائل التي كانت تعيش  في ( بلد النوبة ) مثل : ( إرثت ، إيام ، واوات ، المجا) ، وغيرها من  القبائل ، ويذكر ( وني ) كيف أن النظام كان مستتبا بين جنوده . 

  وكانت حربه مع أناس ذكرهم بإسم ( عاموحريوشع ) أي القاطنين فوق الرمال في (  فلسطين ) ، ويذكر ( وني ) أيضا من أن ثورة قامت في تلك البلاد فأرسله  الملك لإخمادها ، فجهز جيشين وسار الى داخل تلك البلاد وانتصر عليهم وقمع  تلك الثورة .

 وفي عهد ( الملك مري إن رع ) زاد من قدر ( القائد  وني ) فعينه حاكما على ( الصعيد ) كله ، وأسند مهمة إحضار الجرانيت اللازم  لهرمه و معابده من منطقة ( أسوان ) و إحضار المرمر من محاجر ( حنتوب ) في  محافظة ( أسيوط ) .

 وكان آخر عمل كبير يقوم به ( وني ) هو حفره  لخمس قنوات في صخور الشلال الأول لتسهيل سير السفن ، وقد أتم ذلك في عام  واحد .

 ويذكر ( وني ) أن كل ماناله من تكريم كان بسبب تفانيه في  تنفيذ أوامر الملك . ويختم نقشه بقوله أنه كان محبوبا من أبيه ممدوحا من  أمه ، ويذكر اسمه مسبوقا بأعظم لقب ناله وهو لقب ( حاكم الوجه القبلي ) . 

 وكان من نتائج حملة ( وني ) أن سهلت التجارة مع دول الشمال من مصر  كما أصبح لمصر نفوذ على بلاد الشمال وبلاد الجنوب من مصر . 
*

----------

